# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: راهنمایی در مورد ومپوز

## parvazeh

سلام یک سری توضیح در مورد پروژه ومپوز   که با پرولوگ نوشته شده باشه میخوام فقط راهنمایی کنید کافی هست ممنونم

----------

